# Rage



## Nyxneko (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey, I've been browsing the threads in here and I'm wondering why everyone always seems to end up at each others throats, I mean I get the whole anonymity of the internet thing; but really guys? We're all members of the fandom, right?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 15, 2011)

As a group we are as weak as our weakest member... we must weed out the weak. :V



SilverBehemoth said:


> If we stopped running on rage fuel, this world...this world would implode. Do you want that?


 That too. :V


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 15, 2011)

If we stopped running on rage fuel, this world...this world would implode. Do you want that?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 15, 2011)

Clashes of personalities and opinions tend to do that. Also, if people are stupid, they deserve to be yelled at.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 15, 2011)

We might be all part of the same fandom, but that doesn't mean that all of our views fall in line with one another.

Just because we share a taste in art does not mean we'll have the same taste in government, religion, what material to use with your fursuit, how to cook your eggs, or anything else. 

If you've been in the fandom for more than two days, you should have realized by now that it's a collection of people from all walks of life that only share a hobby and not necessarily anything else.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 15, 2011)

Because there are far too many retards thinking that because they just happen to like one thing that other people do, that it should excuse their stupidity or entitle them to asspats and praise for being mediocre sacks of flesh.


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 15, 2011)

Well I get all that, it just seems that everyone has an extreme lack of patience with others on here. (Note that I am very new to the community at large, I haven't even been to a con yet  so bear with me here)


----------



## Monster. (Feb 15, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> Well I get all that, it just seems that everyone has an extreme lack of patience with others on here. (Note that I am very new to the community at large, I haven't even been to a con yet  so bear with me here)


Again: Clashes of personalities and opinions. No one's here to hold your hand or kiss your boo-boos. This is a public forum. People are going to have a different viewpoint from yours. I'm sure that what you're seeing is not even arguing; it's debate. There's a difference.


----------



## Ames (Feb 15, 2011)

Because furries.

THOSE FUCKING FURRIES OMFG


----------



## Smelge (Feb 15, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> Well I get all that, it just seems that everyone has an extreme lack of patience with others on here. (Note that I am very new to the community at large, I haven't even been to a con yet  so bear with me here)


 
Oh for fuck sake.

No, of course, you're not a real person until you flounce around with a bunch of other neckbearded reprobates and participate in a multifuck while wrapped in carpet and foam.

People come here, act like flailing idiot manchildren, and expect us to love them just because of a single similarity. They don't want to act like real people, or make an effort, or actually contribute anything. They want their acceptance and pats on the back and encouragement and free shit because they think they are fucking entitled. They think that it's a great idea to use pink right justified text and be a wolf with rainbow hair and a cat-cock because they are entirely fucking individual, and if you don't see how individual they are, or make them feel less of a social outcast, then you, sir, are a troll.


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 15, 2011)

Good points, I guess I didn't look at it that way. (Also I just generally disagree with flaming people, unless they tipe liek dis)


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 15, 2011)

While there is a lot of latent anger around, it's all very benign. Then again, thin skin might not make it seem so harmless.



Nyxneko said:


> We're all members of the fandom, right?



Well sure, but that doesn't mean we're going to like each other.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 15, 2011)

It's also a little known fact that the anger generated by FAF users is what powers the servers that keep these very forums up and running so that we don't have to pay. If Deo left, we would have to replace her with several rooms of people that have been ordered to anger management classes, and FAF just doesn't have the money for that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 15, 2011)

Because we just no longer feel the need to be all murry purry like other furry forums...and oh we are connected to FA, the one site that has the most furry drama eva


----------



## Tango (Feb 15, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Oh for fuck sake.
> 
> No, of course, you're not a real person until you flounce around with a bunch of other neckbearded reprobates and participate in a multifuck while wrapped in carpet and foam.
> 
> People come here, act like flailing idiot manchildren, and expect us to love them just because of a single similarity. They don't want to act like real people, or make an effort, or actually contribute anything. They want their acceptance and pats on the back and encouragement and free shit because they think they are fucking entitled. They think that it's a great idea to use pink right justified text and be a wolf with rainbow hair and a cat-cock because they are entirely fucking individual, and if you don't see how individual they are, or make them feel less of a social outcast, then you, sir, are a troll.



Wow...You sir, are my new hero.


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> We're all members of the fandom, right?



you're using this as a point to state that we should all get along?


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Join a diffrent forum. :I
This forum used to be all "soft" going back 2-4 years ago, it has changed a lot since then.

eg.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/15517-have-you-noticed...

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/15533-Looking-for-new-friends.

Go back far enough and all the threads are like these.

PS. Dont necro those. -.-


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 15, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Join a diffrent forum. :I
> This forum used to be all "soft" going back 2-4 years ago, it has changed a lot since then.
> 
> eg.
> ...


 
Holy crap you're right 
I can't believe how much this place has changed. Well I was hardly active back then anyway.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 15, 2011)

I miss how FAF was in 2008.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 15, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> Hey, I've been browsing the threads in here and I'm wondering why everyone always seems to end up at each others throats, I mean I get the whole anonymity of the internet thing; but really guys? We're all members of the fandom, right?



Just because we are all members of the same fandom doesn't mean we have to get along with each other. Nor does it mean arguments wont happen.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 15, 2011)

People clash against eachother always no matter what, not even best of friends are always without arguing


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 15, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> People clash against eachother always no matter what, not even best of friends are always without arguing



Me and my best friends never argued. o.o We just agree to dissagree.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 15, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> Hey, I've been browsing the threads in here and I'm wondering why everyone always seems to end up at each others throats,


 A recent "in" thing has been "SUPA ANGRY".  Started around Q3 of last year, really picked up around Q4 when the whole "Pub Corn Banned" threads started coming up and the anger was either in earnest (about the ban, or about people whining about the ban), or a mockery of those who were throwing a fit.  Kinda stuck since then, become a lot of FAFer's "thing".  Died down some, but still there.

Mind, even before that, there was a lot of debate / yelling.  Just that a lot of the people who were the cause of debate tended to post-and-run (Look at the Adenosis threads, for example), get banned (for glaring stupidity), "Leave da fandum" because of the "Den of Trolls" (See, again, glaring stupidity on the person's part), or just general pants-on-head retarded actions (For example, thinking that FAF would be their personal army because some mean person in real life mocked them for broadcasting they're furry through a megaphone as they walk the streets in a paper mache fursuit).  At that time, most of the yelling was either in the Den (Who'd have thought that the "Furry Topic" subforum had one of the highest ratios of batshittery / stupidity?) and Rants & Raves (Since that's where a lot of the more "controversial" topics had their roots, such as the precursors to the Religion Megathread).



Nyxneko said:


> I mean I get the whole anonymity of the internet thing; but really guys? We're all members of the fandom, right?


Also, as a note, going "We're all members of the fandom" is generally seen poorly here.  Mainly because a lot of Furry Sites have the "Asspats and Typefuck" type of members, and FAF doesn't do that (which is, at the same time, why a lot of groups like Youtube-Furs consider FurAffinity Forums to be a "Den of Trolls" that is run by such horrifying ring leaders like Paxil and Brazen).  

FAF's predominantly of the "Respect must be earned / judge someone on their actual merits instead of a hobby" variety.  Just being a Fur doesn't cut you any slack, same as how not being a Fur on here doesn't get you eyed with supreme suspicion / booted for "Not understanding!"


----------



## BRN (Feb 15, 2011)

Attaman said:


> FAF's predominantly of the "Respect must be earned / judge someone on their actual merits instead of a hobby" variety. Just being a Fur doesn't cut you any slack, same as how not being a Fur on here doesn't get you eyed with supreme suspicion / booted for "Not understanding!"



We _do_, however, see a lot of humourous and ironic self-depreciation portrayed subtly by the more intelligent members of our population.


----------



## Tango (Feb 15, 2011)

SIX said:


> We _do_, however, see a lot of humourous and ironic self-depreciation portrayed subtly by the more intelligent members of our population.



Which is why I hang out here.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 15, 2011)

It's because when faggots type like this I go into a blind fury and nothing can stop me.


----------



## Delta (Feb 15, 2011)

I dont get the whole "WE ALL LIKE DOG DONG AND FUZZY TITS, SO WE HAVE TO STICK TOGETHER" bullshit.
Furry is a hobby, it doesn't discriminate between beliefs, opinions, preferences and what have you.
In thus, everybody can be a furry and last time I checked not everybody got along with, agreed with, or even liked each other.

We're not on a team, we're sharing a fandom. We have every right to dislike, patronize, criticize, prank, insult whoever we want for whatever reason.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 15, 2011)

Experience makes one cynical. You're new OP, you have yet to see the things we have seen: the spangledogs, the RPers that want nothing but misspelled cybersex, the idiots that advocate using toxic materials in a fursuit, the man obsessed with whatever female anthro character, the "artist" that steals then blames the victim they stole from, or the child that cries when daddy won't let them go out in a tail (then cries when they do it anyway and people laugh at them) 
When you see enough failure in human form you fight back. The distinguishing feature of this forum is not being a furry, we have plenty of non-furs, our mark is that we are sick of this bullshit. 

If you want to play in these forums you will be given a rough time, and eventually if you stick it out you will find you place. In the meantime we weed out those that call "troll" or those that write "ragequit" threads...in theory anyway.


----------



## Tango (Feb 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Experience makes one cynical. You're new OP, you have yet to see the things we have seen. The spangledogs, the RPers that want nothing but misspelled cybersex, the idiots that advocate using toxic materials in a fursuit, the man obsessed with whatever female anthro character, the "artist" that steals than blames the victim they stole from, or the child that cries when daddy won't let them go out in a tail (then cries when they do it anyway and people laugh at them)
> When you see enough failure in human form you fight back. The distinguishing feature of this forum is not being a furry, we have plenty of non-furs, our mark is that we are sick of this bullshit.
> 
> If you want to play in these forums you will be given a rough time, and eventually if you stick it out you will find you place. In the meantime we weed out those that call "troll" or those that write "ragequit" threads...in theory anyway.



And it's easier then you think. Hell, I'm new and so far, so good!


----------



## Delta (Feb 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Experience makes one cynical. You're new OP, you have yet to see the things we have seen. The spangledogs, the RPers that want nothing but misspelled cybersex, the idiots that advocate using toxic materials in a fursuit, the man obsessed with whatever female anthro character, the "artist" that steals than blames the victim they stole from, or the child that cries when daddy won't let them go out in a tail (then cries when they do it anyway and people laugh at them)
> When you see enough failure in human form you fight back. The distinguishing feature of this forum is not being a furry, we have plenty of non-furs, our mark is that we are sick of this bullshit.
> 
> If you want to play in these forums you will be given a rough time, and eventually if you stick it out you will find you place. In the meantime we weed out those that call "troll" or those that write "ragequit" threads...in theory anyway.


 
Can I elect you President Ma'am of FAF?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2011)

So having an opposing opinion makes us a bunch of rageaholics?


FAF isn't like any other fur-based forums. We will not tolerate stupidity in any form. Weill will not reinforce your whiny behavior by giving you an e-pat on the ass while kissing it. Deal with it.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 15, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> And it's easier then you think. Hell, I'm new and so far, so good!


As long as it's not "I'm a fur love me" or "you can't disagree with my opinions ever" then you ought to be alright. 
Oh right and "y spel wen it can b undrstud. grammer is 4 skool"



Winds said:


> Can I elect you President Ma'am of FAF?


I have a plan to slowly take over FAF...but yeah election works too. I'd have to draw less.


----------



## PinkFox (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the answer is easy to see.

I got lots of RAEG for my first post and I think its because Furs have been so much under attack from trolls/outside world/non furs that they are trying to act "cool" by attacking each other so that they look tougher to those trolls and they also reduce there creativity to be like the "tough guys" that attack them. This is why so many are full of anger. Its a lack of confidence and a want to become like all the other people who attack those in the fandom.

I think its a big loss for the community to turn into self hating self loathing folks because of trolls.

Addens edit: I removed the hard-to-read color for you. Please try to keep from doing this in the future.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 15, 2011)

Attaman said:


> A recent "in" thing has been "SUPA ANGRY".  Started around Q3 of last year, really picked up around Q4 when the whole "Pub Corn Banned" threads started coming up and the anger was either in earnest (about the ban, or about people whining about the ban), or a mockery of those who were throwing a fit.  Kinda stuck since then, become a lot of FAFer's "thing".  Died down some, but still there.
> 
> Mind, even before that, there was a lot of debate / yelling.  Just that a lot of the people who were the cause of debate tended to post-and-run (Look at the Adenosis threads, for example), get banned (for glaring stupidity), "Leave da fandum" because of the "Den of Trolls" (See, again, glaring stupidity on the person's part), or just general pants-on-head retarded actions (For example, thinking that FAF would be their personal army because some mean person in real life mocked them for broadcasting they're furry through a megaphone as they walk the streets in a paper mache fursuit).  At that time, most of the yelling was either in the Den (Who'd have thought that the "Furry Topic" subforum had one of the highest ratios of batshittery / stupidity?) and Rants & Raves (Since that's where a lot of the more "controversial" topics had their roots, such as the precursors to the Religion Megathread).
> 
> ...



I respect this.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 15, 2011)

PinkFox said:


> I think the answer is easy to see.
> 
> I got lots of RAEG for my first post and I think its because Furs have been so much under attack from trolls/outside world/non furs that they are trying to act "cool" by attacking each other so that they look tougher to those trolls and they also reduce there creativity to be like the "tough guys" that attack them. This is why so many are full of anger. Its a lack of confidence and a want to become like all the other people who attack those in the fandom.
> 
> I think its a big loss for the community to turn into self hating self loathing folks because of trolls.



No, you got a lot of rage because of your awful use of color text. Which by the way is slightly against the rules. That aside, it's pretty obvious that you don't quite understand the community here. The people here do not act tough to try to out tough the "Trolls". They act tough to scare away the very people who attract trolls. This is partially because the kinds of people who get trolled kind of bring it upon themselves. If you run around acting like a grown man-child expecting people to respect you for acting like a socially inept pervert well....you should be ridiculed not given a god damn award.

Here on Fur Affinity Forums we have had to deal with pedophiles. We have had to deal with practicing zoophiles. We've even had a dude who had a fantasy of being gang raped in the butt by a bunch of guys, and tried to come here to advertise his sex party. He ended up later on getting an STD and we tried to warn him that what he was doing was a BAD IDEA. But no, we're terrible people. We just have to out tough the trolls because they clearly are the problem and not retards that make this fandom an easy punching bag. ;/


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 15, 2011)

So?
We're members of the same fandom yes, but we have different interests. The rage you see is just a by-product generated by the losing side in an argument/debate. It might get a bit heated, but that's what happens when you put a group of different people together on a forum/room/office space etc etc.

Also, relevant.


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

*RAGE RAGE RAGE RAGE*
ALL RAGE IS Â© DEOVACUUS


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 15, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> Hey, I've been browsing the threads in here and I'm wondering why everyone always seems to end up at each others throats, I mean I get the whole anonymity of the internet thing; but really guys? We're all members of the fandom, right?


 
The funny thing is that we don't often notice that we're being aggressive. We either excuse it by saying that it's deserved or accuse anyone who takes offense as looking for a "hugbox."

This is one of the things that makes me the most uncomfortable about these forums. Instead of ignoring people we don't care for, dealing with it in private, or informing the staff that there is a problem, we just feel the need to yell and insult people like a bunch of angry teenagers.

Actually, we mostly are a bunch of angry teenagers, so I guess that would make sense.



Cyanide_tiger said:


> We might be all part of the same fandom, but that doesn't mean that all of our views fall in line with one another.
> 
> Just because we share a taste in art does not mean we'll have the same taste in government, religion, what material to use with your fursuit, how to cook your eggs, or anything else.



I'm confused as to why this post received so many "this" buttons; the original poster isn't confused as to why people have different opinions. He is confused as to why people are so angry and insulting.



Gaz said:


> Again: Clashes of personalities and opinions. No one's here to hold your hand or kiss your boo-boos. This is a public forum. People are going to have a different viewpoint from yours. I'm sure that what you're seeing is not even arguing; it's debate. There's a difference.



I would argue that comments like "get out of our forums you waste of life" is not debate, but arguing. Comments like this are very common here.

It absolutely baffles me how insults and anger pass as "debate" here. It would not pass in any other forum or in real life.

A few friends of mine and I have made a fun game of reading (name deleted)'s posts out loud in an angry voice. It is comical because the anger is never appropriate to the situation.


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> A few friends of mine and I have made a fun game of reading (name deleted)'s posts out loud in an angry voice. It is comical because the anger is never appropriate to the situation.


 Tell us. The curiosity eats at me.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 15, 2011)

cause i makea the rage threads for mad dogs


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> cause i makea the rage threads for mad dogs


 I thought they banned you?


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 15, 2011)

or that most users tend to have a mass lack of oxygene, thus making them fit in rage


----------



## Fay V (Feb 15, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> cause i makea the rage threads for mad dogs


 This is why we rage...was that even a sentence?


----------



## Smelge (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh great, Lyxen is here to fill the thread with terrible English and shit that makes no sense.

What the hell is wrong with you anyway? Apart from being from Illinois. And being shit. Even Americans can spell properly from an early age, yet you still seem to be unable to master such simple things as words, punctuation, capitalisation or grammar.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 15, 2011)

yeah guess so. your irish right?


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 15, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> PinkFox said:
> 
> 
> > I think the answer is easy to see.
> ...


 
I have never seen a color of text automatically and consistently trap every post in the moderation queue as spam, even a post by a moderator, until now.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 15, 2011)

is that even what thing is face right you trolls i lick fat men


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 15, 2011)

okay art thief


----------



## Fay V (Feb 15, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> yeah guess so. your irish right?


 I really wish we could ban people for excessive abuse of grammar.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 15, 2011)

why is face talking to me thread parodie is like total good use anus anus anus


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

So Lyxwn is spamming. Isn't there a nifty ban thing you can do to spammers? Ben did it. BEN THREAD.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2011)

C'mon guys, cut down on the spam.



Deovacuus said:


> So Lyxwn is spamming. Isn't there a nifty ban thing you can do to spammers? Ben did it. BEN THREAD.


 
He's not a Malaysian, Ukranian, Korean, or a Russian Spambot.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 15, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> C'mon guys, cut down on the spam.
> 
> He's not a Malaysian, Ukranian, Korean, or a Russian Spambot.


 
No, he's an Illinois spamtard who should have a proper grasp of the English language, and be less of a dick for a fucking change. I fail to see what sets him apart from a spambot. Neither have any use but to fill the place with shit.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 15, 2011)

Okay. Seriously, can someone point me to the last post lyxen made that had some substance? I see none here. Even his first comments on the rage didn't actually mean anything. That is just...I don't even. 
He isn't just spamming to reply to spam. HE ONLY POSTS NONSENSICAL, NO CONTENT SHIT.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2011)

Smelge said:


> No, he's an Illinois spamtard who should have a proper grasp of the English language, and be less of a dick for a fucking change. I fail to see what sets him apart from a spambot. Neither have any use but to fill the place with shit.


 
The difference between him and a spambot is due to the fact he is not posting ads about consolidating your bills and debts, windows, or bad russian porn.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 15, 2011)

JUST >>> LIKE >>> YOU, so relax and let the posts fill you with rage. 
Just as the OP intended.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 15, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The difference between him and a spambot is due to the fact he is not posting ads about consolidating your bills and debts, windows, or bad russian porn.


 So spambots actually have content behind their terrible post?


----------



## Smelge (Feb 15, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The difference between him and a spambot is due to the fact he is not posting ads about consolidating your bills and debts, windows, or bad russian porn.


 
What about those ones that pop up regularly now, where they actually post stuff that seems relevant to the subject of the thread? They're still spambots, and not apparently selling anything.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2011)

Smelge said:


> What about those ones that pop up regularly now, where they actually post stuff that seems relevant to the subject of the thread? They're still spambots, and not apparently selling anything.


 
In their sigs they are trying to advertize for windows, heating and cooling, and loans. :V


----------



## Smelge (Feb 15, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> In their sigs they are trying to advertize for windows, heating and cooling, and loans. :V


 
I've seen a few with no sigs. Just the post. The only way you can tell they're spambots, is because they post in one area, and most of the messages are similar.

Wait. I just described most of The Den.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 15, 2011)

First, OP, refrain from being like that spamming dude back there. You will be hated forever.




jcfynx said:


> I would argue that comments like "get out of our forums you waste of life" is not debate, but arguing. Comments like this are very common here.
> 
> It absolutely baffles me how insults and anger pass as "debate" here. It would not pass in any other forum or in real life.


You're too soft. I have seen a lot of debate - heated debate - but debate nonetheless. Public forums are for giving an opinion and supporting said opinion, imo, so if you have nothing to back up your words, then you shouldn't be here in the first place. OP needs to see the difference between FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING BITCH GO DIE and YOU ARE INCORRECT AND THIS IS WHY--a



> A few friends of mine and I have made a fun game of reading (name deleted)'s posts out loud in an angry voice. It is comical because the anger is never appropriate to the situation.


Record it. Please? :3c


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2011)

Every turn this thread makes is amazing. First bawwing about people raging, now lyxen being a dumbass.

Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking through this thread, I _love_ how Smelge takes other people's avatars and parodies them.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You're too soft.


 
I just want everyone to get along! ;~;



Gaz said:


> Record it. Please? :3c


 
No, no.

We only do you in an uppity teenager voice. :3c


----------



## Monster. (Feb 15, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I just want everyone to get along! ;~;


I'm sorry, love, that's not how it works.



> No, no.
> 
> We only do you in an uppity teenager voice. :3c


...but I have a deep voice for a girl...


----------



## Delta (Feb 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'm sorry, love, that's not how it works.
> 
> ...but I have a deep voice for a girl...


 
Are we talking Melissa Williamson deep?

Or Barry White meets Steve Blum?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 15, 2011)

Winds said:


> Are we talking Melissa Williamson deep?
> 
> Or Barry White meets Steve Blum?


We're talking, like...Pink meets Kat Von D deep. Just not sexy.


----------



## Delta (Feb 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> We're talking, like...Pink meets Kat Von D deep. Just not sexy.


Thats not so bad.


----------



## Kai. (Feb 15, 2011)

My guess is that the people here have just seen SO MUCH stupidity that they react with insta-cold to anyone who threatens to be stupid in the slightest. This appears to extend to poor grammar skills and anything that would make the general public rage at furries. Also, hi! I'm new as well.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 15, 2011)

Pickenprod said:


> My guess is that the people here have just seen SO MUCH stupidity that they react with insta-cold to anyone who threatens to be stupid in the slightest. This appears to extend to poor grammar skills and anything that would make the general public rage at furries. Also, hi! I'm new as well.


 Hi, you have some sense. I like you.


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 15, 2011)

EDIT:
@ pickenprod
welcome to faf i guess. please wait while someone comes to rage you with extreme force.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'm sorry, love, that's not how it works.
> 
> ...but I have a deep voice for a girl...


 
Not entitled valley girl throwback, so much as "THAT'S MY OPINION, AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, DEAL WITH IT." It is so cute. You are so cute. :E


----------



## supernipple (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree with op, and his sexy avatar.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 15, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Not entitled valley girl throwback, so much as "THAT'S MY OPINION, AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, DEAL WITH IT." It is so cute. You are so cute. :E


That sounds more like Deo. :| I'm more "SHUT YOUR FUCKING FACE YOU FUCKING FUCK".


----------



## Spatel (Feb 15, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> Hey, I've been browsing the threads in here and I'm wondering why everyone always seems to end up at each others throats, I mean I get the whole anonymity of the internet thing; but really guys? We're all members of the fandom, right?



Get on IRC. It's pretty chill there. The chill people you're looking for here are there instead.

And I agree with whatshisname. Your avatar is damn good. Who did it?


----------



## Delta (Feb 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> That sounds more like Deo. :| I'm more "SHUT YOUR FUCKING FACE YOU FUCKING FUCK".


Thats only because Deo has to repress her murderisms.
I hate seeing her so bound and gagged :C


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> That sounds more like Deo. :|


 Everything on FAF sounds like me. I'm fairly certain that my posting style of parodying FAFraegincarnate is dead though. Damned mods.



Winds said:


> Thats only because Deo has to repress her murderisms.
> I hate seeing her so bound and gagged :C


 I know man. It sucks. And it's not as funny. :'C
My facetious raeg is a bannable offense.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 15, 2011)

Winds said:


> Thats only because Deo has to repress her murderisms.
> I hate seeing her so bound and gagged :C


So do I. :C I despise it.



Deovacuus said:


> Everything on FAF sounds like me. I'm fairly certain that my posting style of parodying FAFraegincarnate is dead though. Damned mods.


Bah. Some mods don't have a good sense of humor.



> I know man. It sucks. And it's not as funny. :'C
> My facetious raeg is a bannable offense.


Ugh, what a dumb offense. Why is it your fault if people are stupid and need to be yelled at?


----------



## Trance (Feb 15, 2011)

Spatel said:


> And I agree with whatshisname. Your avatar is damn good. Who did it?


It's one of Renard's characters from FIAB.  /offtopic


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 15, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I know man. It sucks. And it's not as funny. :'C
> My facetious raeg is a bannable offense.


 Dont worry, at least your rage isnt like Captain Planet's

just dump your rage on someone else who have less temp bans to rage about


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Bah. Some mods don't have a good sense of humor. Ugh, what a dumb offense. Why is it your fault if people are stupid and need to be yelled at?


 Well it is against the rules. And I for one welcome our mod overlords...


----------



## Monster. (Feb 15, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Well it is against the rules. And I for one welcome our mod overlords...


I s'pose. I just think it's fair to put someone in their place when they're legitimately stupid.


----------



## Delta (Feb 15, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Well it is against the rules. And I for one welcome our mod overlords...


 
She speaks through teeth clenched hard enough to break her own jaw.
What have they done to you, Deo :c


----------



## supernipple (Feb 15, 2011)

Trance said:


> It's one of Renard's characters from FIAB.  /offtopic


His name is Emoticon


----------



## Kihari (Feb 15, 2011)

Quick observation.



Nyxneko said:


> Hey, I've been browsing the threads in here and I'm wondering why everyone always seems to end up at each others throats, I mean I get the whole anonymity of the internet thing; but really guys? *We're all members of the fandom, right?*


 


PinkFox said:


> I got lots of RAEG for my first post and I think *its because Furs have been so much under attack from trolls/outside world/non furs* that they are trying to act "cool" by attacking each other so that they look tougher to those trolls and they also reduce there creativity to be like the "tough guys" that attack them. This is why so many are full of anger. Its a lack of confidence and *a want to become like all the other people who attack those in the fandom*.


 
It seems to me that those who have a problem with this are trying to turn it into a furry thing.

Well, thing thing is...

see...

*IT'S NOT A FUCKING FURRY THING!*


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 15, 2011)

Deo just fits this Youtube Video on how they often feel on FAF towards idiots
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snY9V7QIrSk&NR


----------



## Monster. (Feb 15, 2011)

Kihari said:


> RAEG


 
I love you, Kihari <3


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

Winds said:


> She speaks through teeth clenched hard enough to break her own jaw.
> What have they done to you, Deo :c


 I for one welcome our mod overlords.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 15, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I for one welcome our mod overlords.


HHNGH THIS IS EVEN MORE UPSETTING TO IMAGINE.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 15, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I for one welcome our mod overlords.


 we need to sacrifice 500 newfags to appease them D=


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> HHNGH THIS IS EVEN MORE UPSETTING TO IMAGINE.


 :I


----------



## Delta (Feb 15, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I for one welcome our mod overlords.


 
You have no idea how sad this is.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, we ARE animals after all. Wolves, panthers, foxes. Come on.
Especially tasmanian devils.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 15, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I for one welcome our mod overlords.


 
...  This deeply saddens one of the mod overlords.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 15, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> Hey, I've been browsing the threads in here and I'm wondering why everyone always seems to end up at each others throats, I mean I get the whole anonymity of the internet thing; but really guys? We're all members of the fandom, right?


 

Just......no.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> That sounds more like Deo. :| I'm more "SHUT YOUR FUCKING FACE YOU FUCKING FUCK".


 
You are a scary lady. ):


----------



## Monster. (Feb 15, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> You are a scary lady. ):


I'm actually quite harmless <3


----------



## Delta (Feb 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'm actually quite harmless <3


 
Its a ruse, she spits.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 15, 2011)

Winds said:


> Its a ruse, she spits.


LIKE A PRO. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> LIKE A PRO. :V


 I still cant see out of my left eye from last time D=


----------



## Monster. (Feb 15, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I still cant see out of my left eye from last time D=


Who told you to look at me dead on? >:C


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 15, 2011)

Watching Deo post now is like watching your dog be lethargic and depressed after getting fixed.

It's just not the same, and it makes you really sad.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Who told you to look at me dead on? >:C


 how was I suppose to know you can spit snipe from 50 yards away


----------



## Monster. (Feb 15, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> how was I suppose to know you can spit snipe from 50 yards away


I'm a super llama, son. Watch out for my mad spittin' skillz, lest you wanna lose an eye or two.


----------



## Delta (Feb 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'm a super llama, son. Watch out for my mad spittin' skillz, lest you wanna lose an eye or two.


 
That is until you get the feed bag.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 16, 2011)

Winds said:


> That is until you get the feed bag.


 
That just rearms her.


----------



## Delta (Feb 16, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> That just rearms her.


Not if we keep it on her.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 16, 2011)

Winds said:


> Not if we keep it on her.



Oh?



Gaz said:


> I'm a super llama, son. Watch out for my mad spittin' skillz, lest you wanna lose an eye or two.


 
How do you think all them holes got in the feed bag in the first place?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 16, 2011)

This is amazing to watch unfold. An epic battle, between Ariel and Winds, about...well, I'm not 100% sure on that. :V BUT IT IS EPIC.


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> ...  This deeply saddens one of the mod overlords.


 Our mod overlords are kind.


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 16, 2011)

I love how off topic this thread's gotten since I was last online XD


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 16, 2011)

Topic drift, not destructive thread derailment. :V


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> I love how off topic this thread's gotten since I was last online XD


 This is on topic. You cannot discuss the RAEG on FAF without citing it's direct sources.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 16, 2011)

Eh too many wannabe ragers made rage old hat


----------



## Delta (Feb 16, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Oh? How do you think all them holes got in the feed bag in the first place?


 
So we underestimated her a few times. The point is we are learning, we are developing and, if she hasn't blinded us with super sonic spit blasts, we will eventually contain her fury.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 16, 2011)

Winds said:


> So we underestimated her a few times. The point is we are learning, we are developing and, if she hasn't blinded us with super sonic spit blasts, we will eventually contain her fury.


 
We will also eventually turn lead into gold.  Like a compressed-gas bottle on a fire, the rage will eventually explode.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 16, 2011)

Theres "rage" because its just a trend on these forums in the last few years.

Old threads ftw.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/15909-certian-image

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/15874-How-could-you-tell...

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/15866-surgery...

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/15998-Looking-for-a-new-mate!

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/16310-Back-and-Looking-for-Friends

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/16125-What-type-of-car-does-your-fursona-use


----------



## Delta (Feb 16, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> We will also eventually turn lead into gold.  Like a compressed-gas bottle on a fire, the rage will eventually explode.


 
Nay, we contain her fury and tame it. Through great struggle we will CONTROL the rage, releasing it against our foes with razor edge precision and catastrophic effect.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 16, 2011)

Winds said:


> Nay, we contain her fury and tame it. Through great struggle we will CONTROL the rage, releasing it against our foes with razor edge precision and catastrophic effect.


Is that all I am to you? A WEAPON OF MASS DESTRUCTION? >:V


----------



## Delta (Feb 16, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Is that all I am to you? A WEAPON OF MASS DESTRUCTION? >:V


 
YOU'RE THE INCENDIARY BOMB THAT SETS MY HEART ON FIRE BBY


----------



## Fay V (Feb 16, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Is that all I am to you? A WEAPON OF MASS DESTRUCTION? >:V


 yes, now get back in the bunker


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 16, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Is that all I am to you? A WEAPON OF MASS DESTRUCTION? >:V


 
The drama llama bomb.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 16, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> The drama llama bomb.


The DL-bomb. I hate drama, as ironic as that probably sounds.


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Old threads ftw.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/15909-certian-image
> 
> ...



Those were really boring. Why ever did you dredge them up?


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 16, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> Hey, I've been browsing the threads in here and I'm wondering why everyone always seems to end up at each others throats, I mean I get the whole anonymity of the internet thing; but really guys? We're all members of the fandom, right?


 
That would be the utopian approach to the fandom, but as with any community there will be infighting.

Best just to sit back with a cup of coffee and enjoy the lulz


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 16, 2011)

People say clashes of personality, but why did this forum used to not be like this? And why are other (furry) forums not like this?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2011)

Meadow said:


> why are other (furry) forums not like this?


 
Because FAF is a special place filled with special people filled with hate and we all love each other because of it. :v


----------



## BRN (Feb 16, 2011)

Meadow said:
			
		

> why are other (furry) forums not like this?


 
Survival of the fittest.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 16, 2011)

Meadow said:


> People say clashes of personality, but why did this forum used to not be like this?


 Shitty mongols mods.



Meadow said:


> And why are other (furry) forums not like this?


 Because a lot of them go very heavily on "avoid confrontation at all cost".  Which is funny, as they are often with excuses like "Let's keep it civil" when at the same time half the avatars are plastered boob, ass, or crotch-shots mixed in with cropped porn images.  Because, really, it's the _debate_ that makes people think the forum populace has some issues.


----------



## Olaunn (Feb 16, 2011)

Rage on these forums is hardly worth being concerned about. After all, the forum consists mostly of humans right? (With the exception of Attaman, who is in fact extraterrestrial and tries any method possible to appear human)

 All humans argue, regardless of any shared interest. I must point out there is nothing wrong with "not agreeing with each otherz". If we all did, then science would have never been realized by any person. In a nutshell, the rage is a natural advantage to us as an intelligent species.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 16, 2011)

Meadow said:


> People say clashes of personality, but why did this forum used to not be like this? And why are other (furry) forums not like this?


 
Too drenched in stupidity. All of FAF would need to invade to even make a dent.


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

Blues said:


> Too drenched in stupidity. All of FAF would need to invade to even make a den.


* ~LET'S GO ON A RAID~*​


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 16, 2011)

Meadow said:


> People say clashes of personality, but why did this forum used to not be like this? And why are other (furry) forums not like this?


 Did you look at SoFurry's Forum...notice that the real active area is the typefucking RPs and barely anything really going on in the other areas. The Forum was always like this...just gradually got more and more not friendly to "generic" furfags. Oddly enough The Den is like a prison for generic furfags, with the FAF regulars constantly making sure they dont leave this fucking zone.

"You know what I find funny, always the forums that try to be all nice die faster than ones that dont give a damn"


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> ​* ~LET'S GO ON A RAID~*​


 I like Deo's plan. If we're going to be called trolls, let's at least deserve it!


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> ​* ~LET'S GO ON A RAID~*​


 
Mallet at the ready, Ma'a'm. Let's whack some slutfoxes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2011)

Blues said:


> Let's whack some slutfoxes.


 
I'd like to see this. :v


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

Blues said:


> Mallet at the ready, Ma'a'm. Let's whack some slutfoxes.


 Let's go.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Let's go.


 Wait, where are we going again?


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 16, 2011)

Another Furry Forum said:
			
		

> Lol I've been seeing a counselor JUST because of extreme depression problems because thing of the past. (bullied in school till I thought of attempting suicide.). Anyways...I forgot to take my collar off one day and went in...she did not say anything the first day but the next time I went she asked why I had it on last time... Well so I didn't say much and avoided the topic but then she talked to my mom and she told her I was a furry. In the end the next day she asked me what was furry and I said
> Some be now she wants me to go Into detail...and ever since school incident I can't trust anybody(well I can trust u guys) and it's hard for me to talk about interest mostly furry so I don't know if I want to go back and if I do I don't know what to say to her.



Think of this with the following posts of "awwww im so sorry"


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> Wait, where are we going again?


 
To war. With slutfoxes. On the internet. Pick up your e-weapons. >:U


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> Wait, where are we going again?


 SoFurry. They just accepted my account. Let's rock the boat all subtle like. 
Infiltrate
Gain trust
Slow decay
DESTROY


EDIT: and since FA has a policy of ignoring things off cite this is A-OK.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> SoFurry. They just accepted my account. Let's rock the boat all subtle like.
> Infiltrate
> Gain trust
> Slow decay
> ...


 you wont win on SoFurry, everyone is too busy type fucking on there...I should know I have an account on SF


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> SoFurry. They just accepted my account. Let's rock the boat all subtle like.
> Infiltrate
> Gain trust
> Slow decay
> ...


 
Holy shit, you're actually serious.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay, kids, you go outside and have your fun, but I want you back home in time for supper.  And don't forget the word phrase of the day school taught you: "plausible deniability."


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> SoFurry. They just accepted my account. Let's rock the boat all subtle like.
> Infiltrate
> Gain trust
> Slow decay
> ...


But it is frowned upon to set up raids from here :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2011)

So how's the bloody crusade going? Did you collect any slutfox tears, yet?


----------



## supernipple (Feb 16, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Shitty mongols mods.
> 
> Because a lot of them go very heavily on "avoid confrontation at all cost".  Which is funny, as they are often with excuses like "Let's keep it civil" when at the same time half the avatars are plastered boob, ass, or crotch-shots mixed in with cropped porn images.  Because, really, it's the _debate_ that makes people think the forum populace has some issues.


Some people don't understand that it's obnoxious to argue with someone because of their preferences or personality.


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 16, 2011)

im comtemplating the reprecussions of creating an account over there just to counter the trolls coming from here. something tells me i might not win and shouldn't do it but sommething else tells me i should do it anyway FOR GREAT JUSTICE!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> So how's the bloody crusade going? Did you collect any slutfox tears, yet?


 
6 SLUTFOX TEARS COLLECTED.

ANOTHER DOG DICK HAS GROWN!


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Holy shit, you're actually serious.



This is Deo we're talking about, of course she's serious. Remember, this is the internet, serious fucking business.



ArielMT said:


> Okay, kids, you go outside and have your fun, but I want you back home in time for supper.  And don't forget the word phrase of the day school taught you: "plausible deniability."


 
Sig'd.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 20, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> 6 SLUTFOX TEARS COLLECTED.
> 
> ANOTHER DOG DICK HAS GROWN!


 
The whaaa---

I wanna see. :vc

No, not the dogdick, the tears.


----------



## Slyck (Feb 20, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> I'm wondering why everyone always seems to end up at each others  throats





Nyxneko said:


> We're all members of the fandom, right?


I think you answered your own question.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2011)

Wait why are we killing foxes agian?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait why are we killing foxes agian?


 
Spread the rage wondrous joys of FAF.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Spread the rage wondrous joys of FAF.


 But why kill foxes? I thought huskys were the new furry slutbags?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But why kill foxes? I thought huskys were the new furry slutbags?


 
Cause there's still an abundance of the little fuzzballs? Beats me...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Cause there's still an abundance of the little fuzzballs? Beats me...


 But that means you'd have to kill me...


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

Since people have asked about tears....
No. Not yet. So far I am not jumping in like a losertroll. I am feeling the forum out finding the usual posters, what is usually discussed and how people word things. When I know this then I will work.

Until recently I have been lurking, but today I set the first trap. A cute little questionable hello thread.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But that means you'd have to kill me...


 
You'll have to talk to Deo on this, I'm happy with keeping the rage contained here on FAF. She's leading the insurgency.


----------



## crustone (Feb 20, 2011)

subtlety trolled  

http://www.sofurry.com/threadview?threadid=7574&pagenum=0

Give me suggestions on what to say next or link them to this post. I don't care either way.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.sofurry.com/threadview?threadid=7148

Weird.

We in the GFAF chat were doing this yesterday and stumbled across Gatode.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2011)

Trichloromethane said:


> http://www.sofurry.com/threadview?threadid=7148
> 
> Weird.
> 
> We in the GFAF chat were doing this yesterday and stumbled across Gatode.


 How does this not surprise me?


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

crustone said:


> subtlety trolled
> 
> http://www.sofurry.com/threadview?threadid=7574&pagenum=0
> 
> Give me suggestions on what to say next or link them to this post. I don't care either way.


 You are a god, continue.


----------



## crustone (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> You are a god, continue.


 Thank you, what do I post next? I am running out of ideas. Did I find beastiality on my daughters computer?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm reading that thread with a HUGE shit-eater grin on my face. I want to shake your hand, crustone.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2011)

crustone said:


> Thank you, what do I post next? I am running out of ideas. Did I find beastiality on my daughters computer?


 Yes you did.

And blame furries for it.


----------



## Riavis (Feb 20, 2011)

Usually I don't like this kind of thing, but this one had me laughing.

FaF is corrupting me methinks.


----------



## crustone (Feb 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes you did.
> 
> And blame furries for it.


 
Typing it up now


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2011)

crustone said:


> Typing it up now


 Bonus points if you dig up some beastiality on the site and link it to shut them up when they claim there are no furries into beastiality.


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

crustone said:


> Thank you, what do I post next? I am running out of ideas. Did I find beastiality on my daughters computer?


 I think your daughter may have bought a pair of ears and a tail behind your back. You found them when you opened up a package that arrived and accidentally thought was yours (what 15 year old gets mailed packages?). Whatever will you do now that she is 15 and buying fetish paraphernalia from the internet? Also now a scary stranger with a weird fetish has your address and knows where she lives. Whatever is a concerned mother to do?


----------



## BRN (Feb 20, 2011)

Fag from SF said:
			
		

> Confirmed for ED troll.



Persecution complex. _It can't be from within... _


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 20, 2011)

Woah woah woah....FAF is not a raid board. Take this shit to the PM's people. I don't want to see another post related to this here.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 20, 2011)

oops


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

:I


----------



## Octa (Feb 20, 2011)

Hugbox this place is not. Intellectual discourse there could be more of, though venting frustration on the conversationally inept has no ill place in my heart.


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

Is there a rule against raid threads? I've been looking at the rules and the only things it says is that we have to be nice _only to people on FA._


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Is there a rule against raid threads? I've been looking at the rules and the only things it says is that we have to be nice _only to people on FA._


 
I think this is it.


			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Engaging in lynch mob style activity.


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> I think this is it.


 We're not lynching, _we're engaging. _


----------



## Xegras (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> We're not lynching, _we're engaging. _


 
If its not a rule im sure it will become one.


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

I really want to _engage_ the idiots posting this crap: 


> The heat is screaming out of Helga for some sweet sweet rutting, the smell is like a big giant flag, that begs a meat injection.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I really want to _engage_ the idiots posting this crap:


 
WHAT THE EF

Dear god i geuss its a good thing im on a government computer that considers that site porn D:


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I really want to _engage_ the idiots posting this crap:


 
Yeah...quick while a mod isn't looking! <_< >_>
DONT BAN ME! *whimper*


----------



## crustone (Feb 20, 2011)

SF fag said:


> The heat is screaming out of Helga for some sweet sweet rutting, the smell is like a big giant flag, that begs a meat injection.



wat


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

Meat injection. 

they accidentally the all of it. wut?


----------



## Octa (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> The heat is screaming out of Helga for some sweet sweet rutting, the smell is like a big giant flag, that begs a meat injection.



I don't think there is a single part of that sentence that makes sense. It sends so many mixed images in my head that mostly lead to wanting to hurt whoever wrote it. 

Does it make someone a bad person to want to hurt someone for writing gibberish?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 20, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> I don't think there is a single part of that sentence that makes sense. It sends so many mixed images in my head that mostly lead to wanting to hurt whoever wrote it.
> 
> Does it make someone a bad person to want to hurt someone for writing gibberish?



No. It actually means quite the opposite. It means you are a good, good person for wanting to hurt the person that wrote that.


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> I don't think there is a single part of that sentence that makes sense. It sends so many mixed images in my head that mostly lead to wanting to hurt whoever wrote it.
> 
> Does it make someone a bad person to want to hurt someone for writing gibberish?


 No. It just means you're more like me.
FAF, I _WILL _MAKE YOU MORE LIKE ME.
orisitIthatisyou?


----------



## Kihari (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> FAF, I _WILL_ MAKE YOU MORE LIKE ME.


 
There's a little Deo in all of us.


----------



## Riavis (Feb 20, 2011)

Kihari said:


> There's a little Deo in all of us.



Indeed.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 20, 2011)

Kihari said:


> There's a little Deo in all of us.



It's that feeling of pure malicity.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 20, 2011)

Xavan said:


> It's that feeling of pure malicity.


 
So THAT'S why I've been feeling the urge to kneecap someone with a baseball bat lately.


----------



## Octa (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> No. It just means you're more like me.
> FAF, I _WILL _MAKE YOU MORE LIKE ME.
> orisitIthatisyou?



This is becoming a very Tyler Durdin sort of situation and I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 20, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> This is becoming a very Tyler Durdin sort of situation and I'm not sure I like it.


Embrace it, Octavarium. _Embrace it_. You are now one of us.

ONE OF US. ONE OF US. ONE OF US.


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> This is becoming a very Tyler Durdin sort of situation and I'm not sure I like it.


 WE DON'T TALK ABOUT FIGHT CLUB


----------



## Octa (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> WE DON'T TALK ABOUT FIGHT CLUB


Fine, but I'm not getting my hands dirty *Hands baseball bat to Californian*


----------



## Attaman (Feb 20, 2011)

Technically, I think you're not supposed to publicly organize a "troll" attempt on here.  Through PM's, contact information you got through FA, etcetera, that's all fair-game.  You just aren't publicly, via forums, shout-boxes, journals, or so-on, supposed to conduct such things.  Now, _legitimate_ fucking with people, only posting actual information and about something involving FA, that's fair-game.  Similarly, if you were fucking with a Furry forum / group beforehand, and you can be observed on here as a rational individual, that's also fair-game, part of the whole "Affairs of another board do not concern us".  You can't be punished on FAF for calling a bunch of people on SoFurry Dogfuckers, for an example, but you could get in trouble for using FurAffinityForums as a mean to organize making a bunch of people on there throw shit-fits.

Anyways, more on topic, that's an example of why FAF isn't like other forums.  "Furry Fetish is controlled by Genes, Embrace it!", "Only an ED person could say this about furries," "It's a lifestyle you dick," etcetera, that's what you'd be getting if FAF was more like other forums.  Frankly, while it might be a bit fun at first watching a bunch of the oldies and regulars on here try to stem the tide, an influx of people like that would eventually just push the majority of the established members away.


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Technically, I think you're not supposed to publicly organize a "troll" attempt on here.  Through PM's, contact information you got through FA, etcetera, that's all fair-game.  You just aren't publicly, via forums, shout-boxes, journals, or so-on, supposed to conduct such things.  Now, _legitimate_ fucking with people, only posting actual information and about something involving FA, that's fair-game.  Similarly, if you were fucking with a Furry forum / group beforehand, and you can be observed on here as a rational individual, that's also fair-game, part of the whole "Affairs of another board do not concern us".  You can't be punished on FAF for calling a bunch of people on SoFurry Dogfuckers, for an example, but you could get in trouble for using FurAffinityForums as a mean to organize making a bunch of people on there throw shit-fits.
> 
> Anyways, more on topic, that's an example of why FAF isn't like other forums.  "Furry Fetish is controlled by Genes, Embrace it!", "Only an ED person could say this about furries," "It's a lifestyle you dick," etcetera, that's what you'd be getting if FAF was more like other forums.  Frankly, while it might be a bit fun at first watching a bunch of the oldies and regulars on here try to stem the tide, an influx of people like that would eventually just push the majority of the established members away.


 It is not possible for me to 'this' a post anymore than I do this post. Otherwise the internet may shatter from the force of it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 20, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The difference between him and a spambot is due to the fact he is not posting ads about consolidating your bills and debts, windows, or bad russian porn.


 
Or ads for "male enhancement" products...   >.<


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 21, 2011)

Many of you are being true shame. Isn't it possible to give one explanation to OP then leave? Clashes of opinion should be discussed and detailed, not used to fight each other.
Especially not when the other person is lacking mentally, "retarded". In such cases, you're the bigger man(If not a man, to be man), and you can wait and explain it clearly.
A retarded can become better if you give him the tools, a thing you're not normally supposed to do, but you can be nice one day. You have unlimited time.

Also so many of you are horrible shitposters and derailers, then you claim others are horribly retarded. Worst thing is when somebody gets banned and blames others.
Stop crying over spilled coke, members, get a grip and stop turning FAF into a kindergarten.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 21, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Many of you are being true shame. Isn't it possible to give one explanation to OP then leave? Clashes of opinion should be discussed and detailed, not used to fight each other.
> Especially not when the other person is lacking mentally, "retarded". In such cases, you're the bigger man(If not a man, to be man), and you can wait and explain it clearly.
> A retarded can become better if you give him the tools, a thing you're not normally supposed to do, but you can be nice one day. You have unlimited time.
> 
> ...


 
But... but.... where will they get their cookies and milk?!


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 21, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> Hey, I've been browsing the threads in here and I'm wondering why everyone always seems to end up at each others throats, I mean I get the whole anonymity of the internet thing; but really guys? We're all members of the fandom, right?


 
Many members of FAF are angry and aggressive because they find the mannerisms of what they view as "stereotypical" furries to be offensive. Emoticons and *asterisks* get under their fur a lot.

Unfortunately, there has been some overcompensation for that on this board, and so there is a lot of resistance to "faggifying" the board; using words like "nice" and "friendly" brings about accusations of wanting to turn the forum into a "hugbox." Appearing to be the "wrong" kind of pretend animal cartoon person hybrid brings about a strong reaction.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 21, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> But... but.... where will they get their cookies and milk?!


 
Cookies? Women.. Milk? Uh.. also women?

:V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd join this, but I'm only good at trolling people who don't like furries. :v


----------



## Smelge (Feb 21, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Many members of FAF are angry and aggressive because they find the mannerisms of what they view as "stereotypical" furries to be offensive. Emoticons and *asterisks* get under their fur a lot.
> 
> Appearing to be the "wrong" kind of pretend animal cartoon person hybrid brings about a strong reaction.


 
Is it too much to ask people to act like functional human beings, rather than retarded dribbling manchildren? People who pop up and scream about how much they like fucking their dog and expecting acceptance because _obviously_ a liking of a generalised subject means nobody else in the same hobby can do wrong. People coming in and demanding free art or respect like they are automatically entitled to it, rather than having to earn it or make the fucking effort to actually treat people they want free shit from like a real person. People who seem to think this place is here specifically so they can type like a paraplegic while text-fucking each other.

We are not here to give validity to your fetishes. We are not here to provide you with free art. We are most certainly not here to pander to you and clean up your messes because you can't be bothered. And if anyone thinks like that or acts like it, they deserve all the scorn they get.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 21, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Is it too much to ask people to act like functional human beings, rather than retarded dribbling manchildren?



I don't think I've actually seen much of that here. I would perhaps argue that the amount of anger I see is neither functional or adult; certainly, if I were to read many posts by established FAF members out loud (which is something I actually happen to enjoy doing) it sounds like something I would expect from hormonal secondary-school students, which is adorable.

Sometimes I just want to squeeze angry things until they stop struggling. :3c 



Smelge said:


> People who pop up and scream about how much they like fucking their dog and expecting acceptance because _obviously_ a liking of a generalised subject means nobody else in the same hobby can do wrong.



At least in my experience, I've almost never encountered this before a shouting match.

I would venture that many people on this forum are publicly involved in a fetish.; click the little paw print under any user's name and you're liable to find cartoon man-animals going at it. No, really. Try it! It's true. That is so _weird_ lol what is wrong with them!

I'm sure that people from many other places would find this forum disgusting for that reason; we seem to have a blind spot to that, and only judge others. It's like the old saying, "yeah, I speak fluent Klingon, but at least I didn't use it in my _wedding!_" At the end of the day, you are still fluent in Klingon. ):



Smelge said:


> People coming in and demanding free art or respect like they are automatically entitled to it, rather than having to earn it or make the fucking effort to actually treat people they want free shit from like a real person. People who seem to think this place is here specifically so they can type like a paraplegic while text-fucking each other.



Do people do that a lot? It seems pretty uncommon. In my four years here I have seen very few words in asterisks. Generally, people treat each other with at least a modicum of respect just upon meeting them. If you, in your personal life, treat people badly until they prove that you should not, I believe your opinion of how to act towards people is much different than most adults.



Smelge said:


> We are not here to give validity to your fetishes. We are not here to provide you with free art.



I agree that some users can behave obnoxiously; while it's unpleasant to see threads become long, drawn-out shouting matches, I would like to see the moderation take care of persons who come here just to cause problems or behave odiously.



Smelge said:


> And if anyone thinks like that or acts like it, they deserve all the scorn they get.



I see where you're coming from, but I just don't think it's really people who deserve it that are getting a lot of the hate, and the amount of hate they get is disproportional to what they've actually done. I get a lot of hate on these forums, from both the users and staff, but I don't think I've done any of the things you've mentioned in this post. 

One thing I would perhaps like to see here is a section where all new users must post for a particular number of messages before being allowed onto the rest of the forum; that way, we could decide who would and would not be able to get along here. It would be a safety-valve of sorts. We won't have to look at posts we don't want to read.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

I *really* dislike Jcfynx's pretentious condescending mannerisms in  his postings and how he bitches at FAF for not being as sugary civil as  he'd like.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyway, it's the internet. People need to man the fuck up.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I *really* dislike Jcfynx's pretentious condescending mannerisms in  his postings and how he bitches at FAF for not being as sugary civil as  he'd like.


 
Wouldn't there be a comma between "pretentious" and "condescending?"


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Wouldn't there be a comma between "pretentious" and "condescending?"


 
Oh you


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I *really* dislike Jcfynx's pretentious condescending mannerisms in  his postings and how he bitches at FAF for not being as sugary civil as  he'd like.


 Awww, jc's cool though. 



jcfynx said:


> Wouldn't there be a comma between "pretentious" and "condescending?"


I see what you did there you little rascal.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Wouldn't there be a comma between "pretentious" and "condescending?"


 I *really* dislike Jcfynx's pretentious condescending mannerisms in   his postings and how he bitches at FAF for not being as sugary civil  as  he'd like.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 21, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Wouldn't there be a comma between "pretentious" and "condescending?"



Dude, you -just- said you didn't like threads becoming shouting matches

What could you possibly gain from provoking Deo. That's completely counter-productive to your own goals


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I *really* dislike Jcfynx's pretentious condescending mannerisms in   his postings and how he bitches at FAF for not being as sugary civil  as  he'd like.


 And his icons are creepy as fuck.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 21, 2011)

Willow said:


> Awww, jc's cool though.


 
D'aaaw. You're cool too, Willow. *hugs* :3



			
				People said:
			
		

> Words, words, words


 
Boys, boys. Please.

There's only so much of me to go around. You'll have to take turns. \:


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> And his icons are creepy as fuck.


 Compared to my current avatar, that's relatively tame. 



jcfynx said:


> D'aaaw. You're cool too, Willow. *hugs* :3


 ^^


----------

